# Amber Malt Grain



## Muggus (28/5/08)

Hi there,

Just a quick question about how much amber malt grain is too much in a batch of beer. I've heard it can be quite strong in flavour and should only be used in small amounts.

I'm making a 22L batch of amber(ish) ale and am thinking of adding some steeped amber grain to give it a biscuity/nutty malt kick.
I have 150g of amber grain I picked up at my LHBS, but I want to be sure before going nuts (no pun intended).

Cheers
Mike


----------



## brettprevans (28/5/08)

Melanoidian Malt is great for buscuity flavours. 

amber is quite mild so you could use 200g. its moore the darker malts than be overpowering (like black patent - 50g is enough).


----------



## BoilerBoy (28/5/08)

I'm not certain, but I think Amber requires a mash?

BB


----------



## warra48 (28/5/08)

I have used up to 250 grams in some of my recent recipes without any ill effects whatsoever.
150 grams will give you no problems at all.


----------



## Kleiny (28/5/08)

150g will make a great difference to freshen up your brew
should work nicely


----------



## Muggus (28/5/08)

Thanks guys! 150g it is.

I've got some chocolate wheat grain going in the steep too, possibly some carapils that I should get rid of. So its really going to be a mish-mash of grains.


----------



## therook (29/5/08)

As Boilerboy pointed out Amber Malt requires a mash to be done, steeping the grain wont get you there.

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/5/08)

Yeah definitely needs to be mashed with some pale malt.

As for amounts I find around 2% leaves a good impression. I often use a bit (around 1%) in a darker bitter. Tends to give local malts a bit more oomph.

You can probably go as high as 10% in a Porter.

If its Baird's a little goes a long way.

Are you in a position to do a small scale Mash Muggus? You'd probably only need around 500g of pale malt. Just add it to your amber in around a litre of water and try and hold it roughly between 65-70 degrees for 45 mins to an hour. Then just carefully strain it through a collander and boil for 45 mins.

Warren -


----------



## therook (29/5/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Yeah definitely needs to be mashed with some pale malt.
> 
> As for amounts I find around 2% leaves a good impression. I often use a bit (around 1%) in a darker bitter. Tends to give local malts a bit more oomph.
> 
> ...



I reckon you sleep with a sack of Amber Wazza  

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/5/08)

therook said:


> I reckon you sleep with a sack of Amber Wazza
> 
> Rook



Damn! You been talking to the wife?  

Warren -


----------



## BoilerBoy (29/5/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Damn! You been talking to the wife?
> 
> Warren -



So, your wife's name is Amber right?  

BB


----------



## RobboMC (29/5/08)

I've used 500g of baird's Amber no worries,

try and mash it, it's good practise for when you want to go full partial.

How much grain do you need nefore you call it a partial?


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/5/08)

BoilerBoy said:


> So, your wife's name is Amber right?
> 
> BB



I wish, then I could crush her. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## drsmurto (29/5/08)

As amusing as the convo is getting, i have used amber twice to date.

First one used 10% (500g) in a dark ale and i find it a touch harsh. Have taken the keg off to sit in the corner and think aboiut what its done.....

Second one was Warrens dark mild recipe and i used 150g (4%) and this beer is rocking my world  

So in my experience, less is more.


----------



## BoilerBoy (29/5/08)

DrSmurto said:


> As amusing as the convo is getting, i have used amber twice to date.
> 
> First one used 10% (500g) in a dark ale and i find it a touch harsh. Have taken the keg off to sit in the corner and think aboiut what its done.....
> 
> ...



Was it Joe white amber or Bairds?

BB


----------



## drsmurto (29/5/08)

Joe white but i now have bairds. Moving away from aussie specs


----------



## BoilerBoy (29/5/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Joe white but i now have bairds. Moving away from aussie specs



Yeah, the Joe white amber is harsh, I wouldn't bother with it, but the Bairds is much better, more of a milder biscuity flavour,I like their brown malt too, just used both in an English brown fermenting a couple of metres away from as I write.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## drsmurto (29/5/08)

Noice!

I picked up a full bairds set - amber, brown, choc, med and dark crystal as well as some roast and black. 

Gotta love the pommy stuff! :beerbang:


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/5/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Second one was Warrens dark mild recipe and i used 150g (4%) and this beer is rocking my world



Hey I almost forgot about the humble little Mild, yep a smidge does wonders for it.  

Glad you're enjoying it DrSmurto, must get cracking and do one myself soon too. Yum!

Hey 6,000 posts for me!! :icon_chickcheers: 

That surely warrants a free beer for me from the moderating team ?? :icon_drunk: h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## drsmurto (29/5/08)

Brewing another one this weekend Warren - it was so good the first time i am making zero changes.


----------



## Muggus (29/5/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Are you in a position to do a small scale Mash Muggus? You'd probably only need around 500g of pale malt. Just add it to your amber in around a litre of water and try and hold it roughly between 65-70 degrees for 45 mins to an hour. Then just carefully strain it through a collander and boil for 45 mins.


I should be able to do something like that.
In which case, the strained grain would also need to be washed/sparged with some more water of the same temp right?


----------



## Barge (30/5/08)

Muggus said:


> I should be able to do something like that.
> In which case, the strained grain would also need to be washed/sparged with some more water of the same temp right?



You can sparge with water that is slightly hotter so that the mixture reaches around 75C. This helps, among other things, to dissolve more sugars, increasing efficiency. If you have some water in the high 70's ready to go you should be safe. 

Cheers

edit: spellign


----------

